# Budget alternatives to Auralex foam panels/baffles



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

There must be some other structured foam or other sound insulating products that can be used for sound deadening, iso boxes, baffles, gobo's etc that are less pricey than the Auralex products. Anybody got any suggestions or sources they can recommend for those of us on budget?

Any yeah, I am aware of what can be done (and not be done) with moving blankets.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...new/591066294?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pro-audio-re...new/591066294?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Thanks Sneaky - I've heard of that stuff before. Looks like it could be less expensive yet effective alternative. I'll see if I can source/price some of that locally.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The 703 is very effective, and is quite easy to work with, although it can be difficult to source.

I used Roxul Safe and Sound to build all of the panels for my studio. It is very cost effective, works well and is easily sourced. If you are a DYI person, it doesn't cost a lot to get good results.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Ron - another one for me to check into!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Another option is Foam By Mail. It is not as good as Auralex but it is a third the price.
 http://canada.foambymail.com/acoustical-foam-products.html

*EDIT: Just realized how old this thread is... Out of curiosity, what did you end up doing?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I went Surefoam in the NE Calgary, has his own cutter & good prices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------

